# Finishing antler?



## Jim Williams (Jul 6, 2011)

I have made a catapult using antler on the handle but have no idea what to finish it with? Has anyone here used antler before? If so did you use anything on it? Any input greatly appreciated.

Jim


----------



## Rockape66 (Dec 18, 2011)

You can usually burnish antler to a very fine sheen. Other than that just use a cloth wheel and white compound. A little was after buffing just helps it keep looking good.


----------



## jskeen (Feb 7, 2011)

Antler is a wonderful handle material for just about anything, slingshots included. It can be finished many different ways, including the easiest of just sanding off any sharp points and leaving the rest exactly the way it is. Hand oils and time will finish the job eventually. Also, the condition of the antler and the type of critter that was persuaded to donate it will have an effect. An old shed antler that is greyed and cracked will turn out differently than a fresh one taken from a deer shot in the middle of using it. The most important thing to remember is that all antlers are hollow to some degree, but that it varies a lot from critter to critter and even year to year. Elk and moose are usually just a thin layer of solid material over a large core of spongy "marrow" that support the blood vessels that supply calcium to the antlers as they grow. If you can cut your shape so that only the outer solid layer is exposed, no finish is really necessary. If the marrow is exposed at the ends or edges of your piece, it needs to be sealed to get a nice smooth finish and prevent it from cracking and flaking over time. Superglue is the best sealant and can be sanded after it cures.

If the antler is bleached white, you can color it with brown leather or wood dye, shoe polish, or potassium permangenate solution, then sand the high points back to white if you want. The variety is what makes antler such an interesting material.

Lastly, even though antler is hard and smooth, it is still a natural material and will absorb oils and change color over time. Body oils tend to make it turn yellowish, so if you want to preserve the nice white highlights, you can work in a thin finish coat of superglue to seal it.

if you have any other questions, it would be helpful to see a pic of the antler in question and know where it came from if possible.


----------



## Rockape66 (Dec 18, 2011)

*Note: Do not use steel wool on antler unless it is sealed first. I made this mistake, and now have antlers that look like they were stained with charcoal.*


----------

